

Microsoft is bringing Android and iOS apps to Windows 10 - hswolff
http://www.theverge.com/2015/4/29/8511439/microsoft-windows-10-android-ios-apps-bridges

======
bargl
This move is so smart. Windows, which is app deficient, is now super easy to
build to. I wonder how this will affect the Xamarin ecosystem.

